# you know...



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 21, 2007)

you know it's going to be a bad shift when less than half way through you end up a patient in your own truck......UGH:sad:


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 22, 2007)

Soooooooo..... what happened?


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 22, 2007)

Been there, done that....twice.  I feel for you.  So, I'm with Chimpie, what happened?


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 22, 2007)

Epi-do said:


> Been there, done that....twice.  I feel for you.  So, I'm with Chimpie, what happened?



I did it once.  Filled out the top of my own report... respiratory distress from allergic reaction.  Was easier to write than to talk.  "Who's your doctor, are you on any meds? What's your date of birth?"


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 22, 2007)

ROFL BossyCow...i totally should of done that....yeap resp distress from ammonia inhalant.  I was taking vitals on a pt when the medic popped one and I started having problems breathing....5 days in the hospital and a day and a half in ICU.....icu nurses are GRUMPY!!!! So hopefully i will be going back to work soon. I'm getting sick and tired of being stuck at home!


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 23, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> ROFL BossyCow...i totally should of done that....yeap resp distress from ammonia inhalant.  I was taking vitals on a pt when the medic popped one and I started having problems breathing....5 days in the hospital and a day and a half in ICU.....icu nurses are GRUMPY!!!! So hopefully i will be going back to work soon. I'm getting sick and tired of being stuck at home!



I can totally relate to the grumpy comment.  Has anyone else noticed that when we are in the ER that our care is a bit.. um.. different?  Questions like... "What the :censored:  did you do?"  or....  "You're not supposed to be *ON* the gurney!


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 23, 2007)

Actually the ER was more than awsome. They were all over their game and the first day on general medical was fine but when i went to ICU oh man it was bad. But the ER docs were awsome.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 23, 2007)

I've had good care in the ER both for myself and when bringing in my kids.  But, I don't get the "Hello Mrs. - - - , The doctor will be in to see you in a minute:"  
I get ... "aw crap.. its a madhouse in here today, we're training a new PA, we got two codes and a MVA, coffee's in the breakroom but if you take some make another pot"

Not saying inferior care.. quite the opposite. And everyone has to come in and say "Hi" Took my kid in for a broken wrist and ended up with his room looking like the break room!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh gal!!!! I'm sorry you got so sick!!  any how,just do like you're told and get well.  Sending some get well soon thoughts! ~*~*~*~*~*


----------



## Glorified (Mar 24, 2007)

Ha, my teacher was shocked by a defibrillator by her paramedic clinical student who was trying to save a patient and my teacher went into cardiac arrest.  The student fainted and her partner was left with two patients.  She made it, however the patient wasn't as lucky.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 30, 2007)

Holy Cow!!!! I'm glad I am not getting chargered for the ambulance ride....I didn't have any idea what two days in ICU, and er visit, and a five day stay at the hospital coast. For that price.....they should of feed me better at least!!!!


----------



## VinBin (Apr 15, 2007)

Glorified said:


> Ha, my teacher was shocked by a defibrillator by her paramedic clinical student who was trying to save a patient and my teacher went into cardiac arrest. The student fainted and her partner was left with two patients. She made it, however the patient wasn't as lucky.


 
:huh:what the hell? 

What did her partner do?


----------



## Glorified (Apr 15, 2007)

VinBin said:


> :huh:what the hell?
> 
> What did her partner do?



partner saved my teacher. did not save original patient.


----------



## VinBin (Apr 16, 2007)

I mean, how? Do you know what exactly happened, I can't imagine having a pt on the stretcher and then my partner going into cardiac arrest and the student fainting.  I'm interested in how they managed to do it.


----------



## Glorified (Apr 17, 2007)

My teacher didn't go into a lot of details, but I think she was defibrillated by her partner first, and then attempts were made to save the (original) patient.


----------



## gradygirl (Apr 18, 2007)

When I threw out my back at work, my partner had to drive us to the hospital. I could sorta walk, so when we got into the ED and I started to fill out the pt. admittance sheet, they looked around and asked us where our patient was. I sheepishly raised my hand and all they could do was laugh. Everyone was really great, and my coworkers had a field day messing with me because I could barely move. :blush:


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 20, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> When I threw out my back at work, my partner had to drive us to the hospital. I could sorta walk, so when we got into the ED and I started to fill out the pt. admittance sheet, they looked around and asked us where our patient was. I sheepishly raised my hand and all they could do was laugh. Everyone was really great, and my coworkers had a field day messing with me because I could barely move. :blush:




You be careful.......... that's how it starts. A back injury is nothin' to play with in EMS. Remember you have to be in shape for when we "wrassel".


----------

